# Kein Bild auf dem Bildschirm?



## CikoNo1 (24. August 2005)

Hi Leute, 

hab da ein Problem, heute habe ich den Rechner an gemacht und kein Bild mehr gehabt, also gleich mal den Rechner aufgeschraubt, dann Grafikkarte ausgebaut und in anderen Rechner eingebaut und siehe da funktioniert also Festplatte ausgebaut und in anderen Rechner eingebaut funktioniert auch. Kann es dann sein dass das Mainboard kaputt ist

MFG


----------



## Obba (24. August 2005)

Hi,

und was ist mit dem Monitor ?
Fährt der Rechner (laut Geräusche und Lampen für Hdd) normal hoch ?


----------



## CikoNo1 (24. August 2005)

Monitor ist auch in Ordnung. Ja, es hört sich so an als ob der Rechner hochfährt aber alles bleibt schwarz, die Festplatte hört man am anfang auch rattern!


----------

